# Itty Bitty Baby Boner



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

Please remind me that my son is not the only little boy waking up with raging baby boners! It's a little disconcerting in the middle of the night. I mean, jeez, I expect it from his father







, but the baby?


----------



## firemommaof1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Yep normal! My ds used to get them when he was little and it never quit







Hes 4 yrs now and will still have them from time to time... mostly when he has to go potty in the morning







Welcome to little boys.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Mine has always gotten them too. Am I allowed to say it's kinda cute?


----------



## OllieMama (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:

Am I allowed to say it's kinda cute
Mine gets 'em too! I just have to chuckle. I hope you're allowed to say it's kinda cute, b/c I kinda think so too.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Omg, I love the name of this thread!! LOL

Yes, we have those around here too. Sometimes I have a hard time getting it to go down in the diaper so he won't pee straight out the top! Oh, and omg bathtime, he LOVES his peepee!! Its his favorite toy!


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissMommyNiceNice* 







Please remind me that my son is not the only little boy waking up with raging baby boners! It's a little disconcerting in the middle of the night. I mean, jeez, I expect it from his father







, but the baby?

























Yep totally normal. Both my boys did that. It freaked me out the first time I saw one...I worked in childcare....

just be glad your son is a healthy and happy male!


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OllieMama* 
Mine gets 'em too! I just have to chuckle. I hope you're allowed to say it's kinda cute, b/c I kinda think so too.

Of course we're allowed. Our children's bodies are sweet and beautiful and our feelings are normal and innocent.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MPsSweetie* 
Omg, I love the name of this thread!! LOL

Yes, we have those around here too. Sometimes I have a hard time getting it to go down in the diaper so he won't pee straight out the top! Oh, and omg bathtime, he LOVES his peepee!! Its his favorite toy!









In fact, we don;t really have any bath toys...he's fine with the water and whatever else he's pulling on!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*OMG our son's are going to kill us when they grow up... and ever find out we talked about this on MDC!







:*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

I was just telling DP that his son had a really cute itsy bitsy erection from trying to pee after he was done. It _is_ cute. His whole body is cute. (He has the cutest butt EVER!)









And yes, he wakes up with a not-so-itsy-bitsy erection nearly every morning. It's actually how I know he's actually going to wake up soon, and isn't just stirring (and that I need to get a diaper over that quick, in case he decides not to fully wake up first!).


----------



## Jetka (May 11, 2006)

Very normal! If available, I have my DH change those diapers, lol.


----------



## can't wait (Aug 6, 2006)

Yeah, it's cute. Makes me sorta laugh every time. Healthy little guy. Happy. Normal..... totally normal. At least he isn't peeing on me all the time! I don't miss that from his earlier days!


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

I hope the authorities don't read my post and take my son away but I think his little penis is adorable. Everything on his body is just so miniature. I love it.

Although when he is erect and pees... wow... the first time THAT happened I sure was surprised. Talk about duck and cover.


----------



## karen1968 (Oct 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MilkTrance* 
I hope the authorities don't read my post and take my son away but I think his little penis is adorable. Everything on his body is just so miniature. I love it.

Although when he is erect and pees... wow... the first time THAT happened I sure was surprised. Talk about duck and cover.

Oh, the pee fountain!







:

The only time it weirded me out was when it happened while I was massaging him







I quickly stopped massaging his legs and moved on to arms/hands!


----------



## askew (Jun 15, 2006)

LOL, happens here too.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

It's perfectly normal. The first time I saw DS with one I was a bit taken aback, but then said to myself "OK, good to see that everything's working properly" and continued with the diaper change.

He's 5 and it still happens occasionally- I just don't see him naked nearly as often these days!


----------



## PatchChild (Sep 1, 2006)

Diaper changes are made much more interesting. I laughed when my son discovered himself at around 2.5 months. He just loved to be naked and grab at himself. A built in toy, what fun!


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

My DH just said the other day that he never expected DS's penis to be so cute! He said it's just this perfect, cute minature penis. I have to agree.


----------



## mrskennedy (Dec 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jetka* 
Very normal! If available, I have my DH change those diapers, lol.









:


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

Good, I feel better! This last time it was really much bigger than I would ahve expected for such a tiny boy!

You know, he has a "double butt" too, like a double chin, only he has a second little hinder under there!







His leggies are so fat, but he has a tiny little frog waist.


----------



## EKilgore (Dec 18, 2006)

This is so funny! Right after my dd was born my grandma asked over the phone "does she have a cute 'biscuit'?" Of course!


----------



## lmonter (Feb 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissMommyNiceNice* 







Please remind me that my son is not the only little boy waking up with raging baby boners! It's a little disconcerting in the middle of the night. I mean, jeez, I expect it from his father







, but the baby?

I've got three of them in the house. One is dh. Makes night or early morning diaper changes more interesting.


----------



## Tendaironi (Jul 7, 2006)

just want to start out by saying that I have been paranoid since I brought my preemie home. One day his penis was all red had these funny looking sores and was swollen, I totally freaked out.

I thought he had some flesh eating bacteria and I would have to rush him to the ER, they would amputate his penis and he would never be able to have sex or children and I would never be a grandma and maybe I was selfish for wanting children and on and on... Then his penis waved at me. It was just an erection and a diaper rash. DUH!


----------



## lexmas (Jan 9, 2007)

Yup, normal. From doing EC, I bet he either just peed or had to pee, because that's one of the telltale signs. I believe it's referred to as a "pee horn" in EC-speak, as eloquent as that is.


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lexmas* 
"pee horn"









:


----------



## miche28 (Sep 16, 2006)

I noticed one for the first time the other day - and it freaked me OUT! I was like, it's all swollen. DH comes over , takes a glance and goes "ah, the morning wood...".

I think it's too cute also - although it occassionally surprises me when I pick him up naked and catch a swinging thing in my peripheral vision...

Michelle


----------



## sushifan (Jun 20, 2007)

The title of this thread was killing me this morning!







One of my friends has a little boy, and she told me the craziest story about a mom friend of hers who liked to talk about how "big" her son was and compare his equipment to others!







: Now THAT is bizarre -- it definitely says something about the mother, but I'm not sure what . . .


----------



## jo15 (Jul 5, 2006)

Oh my god, I had no idea. I've never been around baby boys. Crazy. I'm sure they are charming in their own way, but I have to say that I was rather relieved when I found out my baby was a girl. (I can't wait for the tea parties)


----------



## ndakkitten (Jul 1, 2006)

Hah, I loved it the first time my oldest came up to me with an erection and said "My penis is all BIG! Fix it!" And then of course, my DH was the one who got to witness his first experience with "racking" the boys against a coffee tablewith only underwear and not a diaper on..... According to DH, DS stood there, then said "Ow...peanut ouchie." Slight pause, and then "Oh...OW!" Needless to say, DH gave him quite a bit of sympathy (while trying very hard not to laugh).


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

This thread is just getting funnier!! LOL

peanut ouchie!! rotflmao


----------



## ck29_2000 (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't have any experience but I couldn't resist clicking on the thread because of the title.


----------



## Sheal (Apr 19, 2007)

My middle boy: MOMMY MOMMY!!!
Me: What B?
B whips his penis out and holds it and says " it's getting bigger mommy, it's getting bigger, look look!!!"


----------

